# Automatizacion de PORTONES



## centenopablo (Nov 17, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro al mirar todos los temas descubri que no hay ninguno acerca de  centrales de automatización de portones por lo tanto agradecería si me pueden mandar planos de algunas de ellas yo tengo pero son solo planos de instalacion 

Muchas gracias


----------



## ciri (Nov 17, 2007)

que tipo de automatización?


----------



## centenopablo (Nov 19, 2007)

hay muchos tipos de automatizaciones a las que yo me refiero son la que usan una central como receptora y un control remoto generalmente son de apertura lineal o corredizos (corren sobre un par de ruedas y abren hacia derecha o izquierda) las centrales mas utilizadas en argentinas son las PPA , PACCININI , BANDERA, etc.


----------



## freddy_03 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola seria bien que puedan subir mas información, para poder desarrollarlo y poder sacarlo como tema de aprendisaje, haber si alguien sube alguna información al respecto.


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 14, 2009)

centenopablo: Si puedes, pon los planos de instalacion que tienes y podremos "deducir" el sistema de control, bien ?. Salu2.


----------



## ramirin (Oct 16, 2009)

Déjame te digo, mas bien consigue el diagrama de un emisor y receptor de RF, infrarojo o del que quieras emplear para tu sistema, y ya con eso lo tienes resuelto. ¿por qué? pues lo que tú llamas central no es mas que un inversor de giro, el cual normalmente se da por contactores en motores trifásicos o en un puente en motores DC. Y el que comanda si avanza a la izquierda o derecha, es un simple flip flop.


----------



## SuperRastas (Oct 26, 2009)

¿¿ te refieres al sistema de un motor con inversor de giro movido por sensores (de movimieno, alfombras que detectan personas etc...) el cual para la puerta con un final de carrera?  que necesitarias? el esquema de fuerza del cuadro? el del automata? las conexiones?


----------

